# Codd ball stopper



## TheBombersDream (Aug 15, 2015)

" Coverdale's aerated water co. York & Scarborough " I cannot find anything about this company at all online. It's is all the first codd's bottle I have acquired. Its got some fantastic bubbles in the glass and its full of character. Anyone have info on this? Anyone seen this company before. Possibly estimate a date?
Thanks in advance


----------



## 2find4me (Aug 15, 2015)

I just saw one of those at an antique store today, & also a Portsmouth torpedo. I don't know much about foreign bottles outside of the US, but it looks cool.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 15, 2015)

Our administrator and owner of this site is from the U.K. perhaps he will help us out, as its definitely a U.K. brand and those locations are in England............Andy


----------



## Johnnysoda (Aug 15, 2015)

I also seen this bottle at an antique shop today. There was a pretty hefty price on it so i didnt look at it too well


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow three in one day!! cant be too rare..............Andy


----------



## TheBombersDream (Aug 15, 2015)

This was found in Ontario. We also have a York and Scarborough. Well York being the name original name of Toronto.


----------



## TheBombersDream (Aug 15, 2015)

Do you mind if I ask how much the antique shop was asking for it. I paired this with some other items. I paid about $12USD for it.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 16, 2015)

cod's are not common this side of the pond . unless there from a u s  city  thou nice they hold little interest here . the huch is king around these parts . British cod's sell at the antique malls for  10 to 12.00 bucks .


----------



## Johnnysoda (Aug 16, 2015)

When i go into work today i will look to see the price (i work at an antique store - WIN!)


----------

